# Genie HR 41 clients won't resume, start over



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

I have an HR 44, paid too much for it but that's another story. Here's my setup:

HR 44-500, 0725 software in living room
HR 41-700, 06a7 software in bedroom, another in the garage
HR 22-100, 0x6d8 software in office

The HR 22 is hardwired Ethernet, the other 3 units are all wirelessly connected.

Here's the issue: When I start watching a program in the HR 44 and then want to conclude on the HR 41 clients, it does not resume where I left off, the recording starts over at the very beginning. This is only from A-B; if I resume on the HR 22, it picks up where I left off and if I start on the clients and switch to the main HR 44, it also works as it should. I've reset everything a couple of times, nothing. I have Whole Home authorized, playlist and deletion all shared. This is not the end of the world; usually I start Letterman in the main TV and then move to the bedroom so I only have to FF through 20-30 mins to find my spot but this is not how it is supposed to work.

I searched the forum for 'resume' and I dug all through the menus on the various units, found nothing. Ideas?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

You mentioned "reset everything". Does this mean reboot all? That's usually my first step in troubleshooting.

I also have C41 clients with an HR44 but I haven't stopped a recording to resume on the client in a long time. So it could be a software issue as well, since mine had no problems with that in the past. I'll have to try it again later after my husband gets up, since the 41 is in the bedroom. The other one is in the man cave, but I never go in there!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

How are you "exiting" out of the show? Pressing STOP should insert a "bookmark" on to the recording. You should be NOT be pressing PAUSE


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

peds48 said:


> How are you "exiting" out of the show? Pressing STOP should insert a "bookmark" on to the recording. You should be NOT be pressing PAUSE


They might have a RC71 remote were there is no stop button.

D* needs to send a firmware were the red button equals stop on the RC71.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

They might have a RC71 remote were there is no stop button.

D* needs to send a firmware were the red button equals stop on the RC71.
You are right! Forgot about the RC71. the only option to insert a "bookmark" then is to turn the Genie off


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

If you exit to live TV and give the system 15 seconds or so the 41 SHOULD resume with no problem. The only time I've seen this is when I've forgotten and left the program paused, then the client will start from the beginning. This happens when I resume a program from my HR24 too.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Shutting of the DVR works nicely, but not all can or will do so. Changing channels, switching to another on the List should do fine as well.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

peds48 said:


> You are right! Forgot about the RC71. the only option to insert a "bookmark" then is to turn the Genie off


Seriously? With the new remote, the only way this wonderful feature works is if I turn the main unit off or exit out to live? Gee, that's handy.

I hope this doesn't come off as shoot the messenger, I appreciate the answers here. I had a TiVo 4 with their version of Whole Home/MOCA, the resume on mini clients worked just fine.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

FarNorth said:


> Seriously? With the new remote, the only way this wonderful feature works is if I turn the main unit off or exit out to live? Gee, that's handy.
> 
> I hope this doesn't come off as shoot the messenger, I appreciate the answers here. I had a TiVo 4 with their version of Whole Home/MOCA, the resume on mini clients worked just fine.


Only on the new remote. I stopped using it and went back to my old one. Then I just use the stop button. But no matter which remote you use, you can't leave the Genie on pause.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

I still have one old remote left for my HR 22, I'll have to try that. I'm not sure the RC 71 is an improvement, anyway.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Okay, that worked. Watched part of a program, punched list on the HR 44 and selected a different program. Was then able to have the recording resume on the clients.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is exiting out of program when you're leaving to watch on another setup that big a problem? Maybe you use the units much differently than I do. In fact, I guess you do. When I am finished on one set, the TV, AV and box all go off. But, still, even.....?


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

It's a minor nuisance. Here's my routine: Late at night, watch Letterman or Leno until it is close to bed time. Hit pause, shut off TV and amp. Go upstairs, turn on TV, grab remote, start watching the rest of Letterman, go to sleep.

What you are suggesting is that I exit out of Letterman and go to live ... which exits me to maybe into a later portion of Letterman so I hear a joke while I am shutting the rest of things down and then hear it again when I watch the rest of the program.

No, it is not a big deal. Yes, I can live with it. It's a nuisance, though and one would have thought DTV would have provided for it. As a matter of fact, they did. Go to :14 secs of this DTV commercial, I don't see them telling you to shut off the DVR or exit to live or any other workaround:


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Here's the key...the HR44 allows multiple viewers to play back the same recording at the same time.

So, if you hit pause on the HR44, and then go to the client, the software doesn't know you are the same person that hit pause, it thinks you are a new viewer requesting the same recording. The only way to indicate that you are done watching on the HR44 is to either exit to live TV or to power down the HR44.

If the program is recorded on an HR2X you can't even watch it at another location without exiting the recording (if you try the recording will have red "stop" icon and you can not play it). When that commercial was made, there were no Genies so you couldn't actually do what they show in the commercial at all.

Once you stop the playback on the HR44 the software then knows to give any other location the option to either "Resume" or "Play from beginning".


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Trying not to be combative but that's not how TiVo 4's work. Hit pause, resume on a mini, slick as heck.

The other issue is trying to delete if the program is paused on another unit, HR 44 won't do it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

FarNorth said:


> Trying not to be combative but that's not how TiVo 4's work. Hit pause, resume on a mini, slick as heck.
> 
> The other issue is trying to delete if the program is paused on another unit, HR 44 won't do it.


Thank goodness it's not a TiVo. 

Sorry couldn't resist.

Yeah it won't delete a show if someone else in the other room is watching it. And you are saying to it that every time you leave your genie paused and on even though you are tuning off your tv. That someone is still watching it. Will tivo really let you delete something even though its playing elsewhere? they never have gotten past their one person only design and baby step them though everything thinking. Just turn off the genie at the same time and all these issues go away. Why don't you just shut off the hr44 with the rest if your system now?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is as easy as pressing the OFF button.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

FarNorth said:


> It's a minor nuisance. Here's my routine: Late at night, watch Letterman or Leno until it is close to bed time. Hit pause, shut off TV and amp. Go upstairs, turn on TV, grab remote, start watching the rest of Letterman, go to sleep.
> 
> What you are suggesting is that I exit out of Letterman and go to live ... which exits me to maybe into a later portion of Letterman so I hear a joke while I am shutting the rest of things down and then hear it again when I watch the rest of the program.


No, I suggest you exit out of the program by hitting another channel, or shut off the DVR when finished, which is what I generally do, depending on what others in the household are up to.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Or do what I mentioned and go back to your old remote, thereby being able to use the "stop" button. Slick and easy!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FarNorth said:


> The other issue is trying to delete if the program is paused on another unit, HR 44 won't do it.


That's not an issue, it's a feature. Let's say I'm watching _Letterman _in the living room and you're watching it in the bedroom. What if I pause it to go to the bathroom and, at the same time, you've finished watching it and delete it?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

FarNorth said:


> Trying not to be combative but that's not how TiVo 4's work. Hit pause, resume on a mini, slick as heck.
> 
> The other issue is trying to delete if the program is paused on another unit, HR 44 won't do it.


The TiVo paradigm for multi-room viewing is different than DirecTV's. TiVo assumes that only one person is ever watching any one program/recording. When doing MRV between TiVo DVRs the recording is actually copied to the local DVR so each location is watching its own copy. As a result, when you press pause on the TiVo 4 DVR and then go to the client, you are resuming the SAME viewing session. When you go to a DirecTV client you are starting a NEW viewing session. To pass the pause point from one session to the other, you have to set a bookmark by exiting playback (either by pressing stop or exit, or turning the DVR off).

There are advantages and disadvantages to each approach (some of which have been discussed above). Both the RC71 and the older RC65 remotes will turn off both the TV and the DVR when you press "off" which would eliminate your problem since once the DVR is off, you won't see or hear any "realtime" content.


----------

